# New Market App Updates



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

So this has been driving me crazy as of late and it seems no one else complains of this issue. If I open the market and go to "my apps" and there is just 1 app to update and select that app I don't usually get the option to update. It gives me options to open or uninstall the app. If I force stop the market one or 2 times it will eventually give me the option to update.

The strange thing is when there are 2 or more apps to update I can just hit update all and they all download one at a time now (which is also annoying not having simultaneous downloads).

Currently I have an app that needs an update and I've force stopped/killed the market about 10 times and it won't let me update. I even uninstalled and reinstalled the app and it still shows an update after clearing data from the market.

Is anyone else having this issue with updating apps in the new market?


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah that is old news. Just give it some time and you will see the update button. I hope Google sorts this out because it is quite annoying.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Cool glad I'm not only one. I just recently finally updated to new market and its annoying.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

Since I first downloaded the market, it's done that. Patience. That's all I can tell you. If at first it doesn't succeed... it will eventually.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

The new market is something I am having a hard time using. It prolly looks fantastic on a tablet, but it is too cramped for a phone. And I have had the same app to update all the time.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah I'm sure they will work things out soon....well I hope so anyways!


----------



## Trooper (Jun 16, 2011)

Yeah I hope this gets sorted soon.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2011)

The odd thing is I've only experienced the update bug after manually upgrading to the new market. While running stock GB, the new market was completely bug free after it upgraded itself. It's making me think it's not a problem with the market entirely.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I have this same problem, as well as another...

When I search for something, for example: icon pack, it will say there's thousands of results, but it will only let me view about 10-15 of them.

Anybody else experience this?


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I am too having those problems, but also almost never see all of my downloaded apps in the "My Apps" folder. This market sucks so bad. I hate using it!


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

"coltzfan said:


> The new market is something I am having a hard time using. It prolly looks fantastic on a tablet, but it is too cramped for a phone. And I have had the same app to update all the time.


I agree.

Sent from my Root Stick using Black RootzWiki Forums


----------

